# can't load module shpchp

## TobiWan

Hi there,

During bootup, coldplug is trying to load the module shpchp and it fails. I checked, the module is there:

```

# modprobe -ls | grep shpchp

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko

```

If I try to load this modules manually using modprobe, it complains the module can't be found. What's wrong?

thanks,

Tobias

----------

## x11perf

I have the same problem.

# modprobe shpchp

FATAL: Error inserting shpchp (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko): Operation not permitted

----------

## comprookie2000

I compiled it into "*" the kernel and that seemed to work.

----------

